# Help for Mandi!!!



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Remember Mandi? We need to help place her for Katherine as she is in a situation where she can no longer keep fostering her. Anyone? Katherine says she is fully vetted, needs to be an only dog with a fence. Please lets find her a permanent forever home!!



http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=617291&page=1#Post617291


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Aww poor Mandi...If I didn't have 2 already, I'd take her, she's pretty. Best wishes on finding her a permanent home!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Bump for Mandy!!!!!!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

bump
Hope all is well with Katherine and her crew.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

bump


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Do we have specifics about her temperament other than that she doesn't like other dogs?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

When I had her she was great with people. I groomed her at a pet store and she was social with the employees. She had no bad reactions at the vet. She was not aggressive or fearful with people.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I was told it takes a bit longer for her to warm up to men but other than that she is a jewel.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Bump for deserving Mandy


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Anyone want a beautiful girl??


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Katherine has helped so many dogs here, can we not do the same for her????

Help


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Bump up Mandi, I wish so much that I could help you...


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Up you go!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Beautiful Mandi


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My co-worker said he would totally adopt her if he didn't already have a Yorkie


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Up you go!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Still looking for a 4ever home for Mandy!!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Still looking for that special someone!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Does she have a petfinder link? Sorry if I missed it in the past posts. I keep her in my thoughts daily, hoping for a forever home for her.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10762931


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

No help for poor Mandy yet!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A co-worker asked me about her, I'm not sure if he has his fence built yet though, and he's never had a dog before. I'm not sure if she's a great dog for a first time owner, but then again when I saw her she was at her worse (sick, abscess, whip worms, in heat, emaciated, very confused and overly defensive). I know his neighbor has a husky and I know Mandy has had issues with other dogs. I'm not sure if he's seriously interested or not. His wife is pretty set on a puppy, but they both work full time.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Bump...

That co-worker doesn't sound like a good match...just from the little info I am reading...never having met him or Mandy (that is my disclaimer!)


----------

